# Clear coat lacquer with Earlex HVLP 4000



## sammy.se (27 Jan 2015)

Hi, 

I'm completely new to spraying and I have got myself an Earlex HVLP 4000 to start experimenting with.
I want to experiment with a clear coat lacquer, to go over a simple project I have that has been dyed.

I've tried to read up on the subject, but there is a myriad of products out there, and I'm not sure what I should get.

I want to achieve a satin finish - is that something like 50% gloss?
I would prefer water based, but if the advice is that oil based is better, I'll go with that.

I think I need to put a couple of coats of sanding sealer on my project before I spray - is that correct?
Which clear lacquer and thinner do you recommend I buy?

Many thanks - sorry for the beginner questions!

Sammy


----------



## Mike.S (27 Jan 2015)

Morrells defines 'gloss' as: 

"Term used to describe the visual or measured ‘sheen’ of a lacquer or finish. Typically rated as gloss (80-90%), Satin (45-65%), Semi-Matt (20-40%), Matt (10-20%) and Dead Matt (0-5%). The level of sheen is measured by a gloss meter which calculates the amount of light reflected from the film surface at 60°." 

So your suggestion of 50% gloss fits in with their definition of satin. 

FWIW, I used Morrells w/b lacquer 30% sheen (product code: 8303/362) on a hardwood floor and, imo, it's a satin finish - when compared to other satin paint finishes - so there's an element of subjectivity here. 

It's not designed for floors but having applied by spray and roller/brush I can speak positively about it's ease of application and, so far, performance. 

Not sure whereabouts in London you are but if it's anywhere near KT4, pop me a PM and you'd be welcome to inspect the lacquer finish and even pick up for free some 2+ litres of lacquer that I have left over.


----------



## sammy.se (27 Jan 2015)

Hi Mike, 

Thanks for the info and link. Does Morrells sell straight to the public (hobbyist) like me? or just to the trade?
Also - am I right in saying I need to apply this over a couple of coats of sanding sealer?

Many thanks for the kind offer - I'm right at the opposite end of London to you (North East) so it's a little tricky to get to you - but thanks again!!


----------



## sammy.se (27 Jan 2015)

And am I right in assuming this can be thinned using water - since it's water based?


----------



## Mike.S (27 Jan 2015)

Yes, it sells to public (like me) but is designed for the trade. This does mean that you're normally looking at min. 5 litres - which may be too much for your needs? I found it best just to speak to your nearerst outlet and pay cash, rather than open an account.

I used it over paint (Morrells w/b white) and bare wood (maple floor) so no experience of sanding sealer. My amateur opinion would be sealer is optional.

It is w/b so can be thinned with water, though it's ready to use as is (I used a Fuji HVLP with 1.4mm needle) and I think Morrells recommend thinning is limited (none to 2% - in very hot weather, for example). I didn't thin.

Ha, NW versus SW London - not a journey I'd undertake!


----------



## niagra (27 Jan 2015)

I use water based lacquers from http://www.rothkoandfrost.com/r-f-waterborne-lacquer-clear-top-coat/. You can add water based dyes (I use Mann's) for tinted coats and then apply clear as a top coat. Very easy to apply with an Earlex, just spray closer than you think you should and thin coats to avoid runs.


----------



## sammy.se (27 Jan 2015)

Thanks guys - really helpful. 
I only have a 2mm needle, which I think is too big, but i will still give it a go before I invest in more kit.

£86 for the Rothko and Frost... Seems quite expensive compared to Morrells 362 range here: http://www.rydenor.co.uk/prods/morrells ... cquer.html


----------



## dombarber (29 Jan 2015)

I have always used morrels ac laquer and have sprayed it with great success through a HVLP spray gun, and had great results, never using a sanding sealer. although I would say if you would like a satin finish 30% in my opinion is best. Once dry you can alter the sheen levels by using wire wool and waxing.


----------



## sammy.se (30 Jan 2015)

Great. I just got myself some 40% from morrells. do you guys use the viscosity cup measurements to dilute? Or do you use it neat?


----------



## Mike.S (30 Jan 2015)

Neat, just shake, filter and spray.


----------



## sammy.se (30 Jan 2015)

Thanks!
Looking forward to trying it tonight.


----------

